# rake tines



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

Looking at building my own landscape rake. Anyone know where to buy the landscape rake tines in bulk?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The internet has many choices, single and bulk. IIs this going to be a rock rake or a lighter duty rake?


----------



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

Rock rake


----------

